# to rat someone out



## Charlie Parker

"To rat someone out" is a slang expression for "to inform on someone" _dénoncer quelqu'un. _En plaisantant avec un collègue, j'ai dit la phrase en titre. Je ne suis pas le seul enseignant à remarquer que les élèves sont prompts à dénoncer leurs camarades. Ce qui me pose problèm, c'est la réciprocité. Je ne sais pas trop exprimer "inform on each/one another." Une autre expression familière est "to squeal on each other." Voici quelques-unes de mes propositions :
_Ils aiment se dénoncer les uns les autres.
Ils aiment dénoncer leurs camarades.
Ils aiment se balancer les uns les autres.
_Avez-vous des suggestions à me faire ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## mylaine

cafter, ai-je déjà entendu, mais j'en ignore l'orthographe


----------



## archijacq

Ils aiment se cafarder/se moucharder.


----------



## anne-kate

archijacq said:


> Ils aiment se cafarder/se moucharder.



La forme réfléchie est possible, mais je crois inutile ici, je dirais plutôt:
Ils aiment cafarder/ moucharder.

_Ils aiment se dénoncer les uns les autres. ( correct, mais peut-être pas très naturel à l'oral)
Ils aiment dénoncer leurs camarades. 
Ils aiment se balancer les uns les autres. ( "balancer" est un terme un peu familier, cela fait uun peu série poliècière..)

_Je crois que je préfère : Ils aiment moucharder.


bonne journée Charlie

a-k


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. J'ai trouvé ceci dans _Le Trésor _


> _réciproque. __Les voisins se dénonçaient les uns les autres_ (BARANTE, _Hist. ducs Bourg., _t. 4, 1821-24, p. 133).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Ils aiment jouer les cafards, tous, autant qu'ils sont ! 
Sinon, j'aime bien comme mylaine : ils n'arrêtent pas de cafeter [les uns sur les autres] !


----------



## mylaine

Thanks KaRine...CafEter, c'est "vachti" utilisé par les gamins, à l'école


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine et mylaine. J'aurais dû inclure "to rat on." En anglais, les deux expressions sont courantes : "to rat somebody out / to rat on somebody." For example, you might hear: "He loves to rat on his classmates" or "He loves to rat his classmates out."


----------



## Nicomon

Longtemps plus tard...

Eh bien moi, hors contexte, je n'aurais pas compris « _cafeter_ ». 

_Cafard/cafarder _ne sont pas très courants non plus ici, à ma connaissance.

Dans un registre neutre, j'aurais sans doute dit _dénoncer_. 

Pour ton carnet de québécoiseries : chez-nous un _cafard/mouchard _est un « _porte panier _» et on dit parfois _« rapporter quelqu'un » 
_


> _[Québec] [Familier] Personne rapporteuse. Un porte-panier qui dénonce ses camarades de classe.
> [Québec] [Familier] Dénoncer. Il m’a rapporté au directeur.
> _


On a aussi (sur le modèle de "_stool pigeon_") _stooler_. 





> [Québec][Familier]TRANSITIF DIRECT
> Dénoncer, cafarder. Il a stoolé son meilleur ami.
> [Absolument]Un élève qui passe son temps à stooler.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. En fait, j'ai entendu le verbe _stooler _dans un film québécois.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à ce fil avec un doute. Je ne sais toujours pas comment bien exprimer la réciprocité en employant le verbe « rapporter » que je crois plus courant de mon côté de la mare. Dirais-je que les élève aiment se rapporter (tell/tattle on each other / rat each other out) ou juste rapporter tout court.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

En France je pense que c'est plutôt rapporter tout court, ou rapporter/cafeter... les uns sur les autres (<- mais cette dernière partie n'est pas nécessaire !).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Karine. Ça va m'aider.


----------



## mylaine

je confirme..."rapporter", formel, et, plus familièrement et plus utilisé par les adolescents,"cafeter".


----------



## bazalpin

Je ne sais pas au Québec, mais en France je confirme que _rapporter_ s'utilise seul ou suivi de la personne à qui l'on rapporte.

Il a rapporté à la maitresse ce que Jean a fait à Cécile.
Ce n'est pas bien de rapporter.

Dans mon souvenir, l'emploi de _rapporter_ induit généralement un adulte comme auditeur. Je ne me souviens pas utiliser _rapporter_ dans le contexte d'élève à élève. Mais j'ai peut-être une mémoire sélective.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut tout le monde,

En fait,_ rapporter quelqu'un _(dans le sens de _le_ _dénoncer_)_ es_t plus courant de ce côté-ci de la mare que _cafeter_, mais ce n'est pas le verbe qui me viendrait pour exprimer la réciproté. 

_Se rapporter_ ne marche pas... il me semble que le sens ne serait pas le même.
_Rapporter les uns sur les autres_ serait compris, comme dans cet exemple : 





> Cela. commence au collège où les élèves apprennent à *rapporter les uns sur les autres*, puis cela se continue dans les institutions fondées par le clergé [...]


 mais ça ne me viendrait pas spontanément non plus. 

Comme _se stooler _- qui serait l'équivalent québécois de _caf(e)ter/cafarder/moucharder__ - _n'est pas très français , en fin de compte, je reviens à_ :
- Ils aiment se dénoncer entre eux / les uns les autres. 

_Sauf que là, on n'a plus le même registre familier que _"rat/tattle"._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Pour mon contexte, ("they love ratting each other out / tattling on each other") je pense que j'ai le choix entre : « Ils aiment rapporter. » (Karine) et « Ils aiment se dénoncer entre eux / les uns sur les autres. » (Nico).


----------



## Nicomon

À mon avis si tu dis « Ils aiment rapporter », le verbe « rapporter » sera compris comme cet exemple de bazalbin : 





> Il a rapporté à la maitresse ce que Jean a fait à Cécile.


 C'est à dire : rapporter les mauvais coups de leurs camarades. Il manque l'idée de "each other", il me semble.

Non vraiment, c'est pas facile de garder à la fois le registre de "_ratting/tattling_" et la réciprocité.

Il me vient tout à coup le québécisme_ bavasser (les uns contre les autres) : _


> _Rapporter (*bavasser*, stooler), c’est raconter un incident à un adulte dans le but de __nuire à quelqu’un, mais surtout pas dans le but d’aider._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Alors, dirais-tu que les élèves aiment bavasser les uns contre les autres ?


----------



## Nicomon

Honnêtement ?  C'est _se_ _stooler_ qui me viendrait.

Sinon oui, je pense que _bavasser_ est plus proche en registre.


----------



## Lacuzon

Charlie Parker said:


> Je reviens à ce fil avec un doute. Je ne sais toujours pas comment bien exprimer la réciprocité en employant le verbe « rapporter » que je crois plus courant de mon côté de la mare. Dirais-je que les élève aiment se rapporter (tell/tattle on each other / rat each other out) ou juste rapporter tout court.



Bonjour Charlie,

Après réflexion, j'utiliserais se moucharder, c'est un verbe familier, il me semble que c'est ce que tu cherchais.

Les élèves aiment bien se moucharder (les uns les autres).


----------



## Nicomon

« _Se moucharder_ » ne me viendrait pas spontanément, mais ce serait compris à Montréal (plus que _cafter, _il me semble ).

Je viens de découvrir dans Antidote qu'en Belgique, ils ont « _raccuser_ ». Mais je ne sais pas s'ils diraient « _*se* raccuser _». 





> [Belgique] Dénoncer, livrer. C’est son complice qui l’a raccusé à la police.


----------



## joelooc

à mon avis il y a une grosse nuance entre rapporter et tous les autres termes: le rapporteur ne rapporte pas pour le plaisir mais parce qu'il croit en l'ordre qu'on lui a enseigné, il fait un rapport à la manière du gardien de l'ordre (sans délirer à la façon nouvelle philo linguistique il y a entre rapporteur (mouchard) et rapporteur (protractor) le même parallèle avec l'orthogonalité). Là ou les autres se balancent entre eux pour des incartades approximativement identiques par rapport à la justice égalitaire, le rapporteur se veut irréprochable et  fait appel au bras séculier de l'adulte pour restaurer sa foi en l'ordre vertical par rapport à la règle. D'où l'absence de réciprocité; on ne rapporte pas les uns sur les autres mais un rapporteur dénonce (et non délate) une entorse au règlement.
En me relisant je suis mort de rire, j'espère que c'est communicatif.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

C'est tout à fait communicatif, Joelooc.

Il ne me semble pas avoir lu l'expression *vendre quelqu'un*.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

I would simply say "dénoncer" and in British it is "to be a stool-pigeon" ("stooler") or "to rat *on* someone" -  "out" sounds USA to me.

Dénoncer is also "to snitch on someone" or generally "to be a snitch" - also a grass or to grass!  I expect there are lots of other underworld terms!


----------



## armadilo

mylaine said:


> cafter, ai-je déjà entendu, mais j'en ignore l'orthographe



Cafter ou cafeter
Définition de : cafter / Bob | ABC de la langue française


----------



## tartopom

Aussi

_poucaver_


----------



## Nicomon

Comme la question initiale a été posée (en 2012) par Charlie, qui vit au Canada,  je précise que l'argotique _poucaver_ ne conviendrait pas plus que  _caf(e)ter_ dans son contexte.

Pour ceux qui comme moi ne connaissaient pas le verbe... 





> *poucaver* \pu.ka.ve\ 1er groupe (voir la conjugaison)
> 
> _(Argot) _Balancer ; dénoncer ; rapporter.
> _- Pour l'administration, ils étaient les plus petits ; entrer dans un monde dominé par les rapports de force, quand on est le plus jeune ou considéré comme tel, ne doit pas être facile. Surtout quand ce monde ne tolère pas ceux qui « *poucavent* », les « balances », autrement dit les élèves qui s'en remettent naturellement aux adultes pour résoudre leurs conflits avec les autres._ — (Sophie Audoubert, _Don Quichotte en banlieue: les combats d'une enseignante_, éd. Philippe Rey, 2008, page 33)


*poucaver — Wiktionnaire*


----------



## tartopom

Charlie Parker said:


> Ils aiment se dénoncer les uns les autres.
> Ils aiment dénoncer leurs camarades.
> Ils aiment se balancer les uns les autres.


Ah, bin tu vois, Nico, je pourrais dire
Ils aiment poucaver leurs camarades.
Ils aiment se poucaver les uns les autres.


----------



## Nicomon

Oui, parce que t'habites à Nougatville. Tout ce que je dis, c'est que de ce côté-ci de la mare on ne cause pas l'argot. 

C'est l'anglicisme « stooler » qui le remplace. 


> *stooler*
> This verb is pronounced _stoulé._ *Stooler quelqu’un* means “to rat someone out” or “to tell on someone.” If you’re not familiar with those English expressions, it means *dénoncer quelqu’un.*
> For example, imagine a kid who wants to get back at her brother (get revenge on him) for something he said to her; she might decide to *stooler* her brother by telling their parents what he said so that he gets in trouble.
> 
> *Mon frère m’a stoolé à mon père.*
> My brother told on me to my father.
> My brother ratted me out to my father.
> 
> Learn the noun form of *stooler* too: someone who does the stooling is *un stool.*


stooler – OffQc | Québécois French Guide


----------



## tartopom

Merci, Nico, pour ce cours de québécois.


----------



## Nicomon

Bin de rien.  Je viens d'ajouter le lien vers la source.  

Et merci à toi pour ce nouveau verbe... même si je ne risque pas trop d'avoir à dire « poucaver ».


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Pour ceux qui comme moi ne connaissaient pas le verbe...


Merci.
C'est la première fois que 'j'entends' ce mot.

Il n'est pas vraiment utilisé/ utilisable en milieu scolaire ......


----------



## Pass_nad

Poucave, poucaver est très utilisé de nos jours chez les jeunes, encore plus dans les "cités" (comprendre : "quartiers défavorisés"), mais je crois que c'est devenu assez général aujourd'hui (cf. la chanson "Pookie" d'Aya Nakamura, et bon courage pour comprendre les paroles ).
Seulement, on sort du côté "bon enfant" de la question initiale, poucave est très argotique.


----------

